# The Atlantic Road, Norway



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have some friends that visit Norway once in awhile, and they had a video of driving this highway themselves but I don't have a copy.  So I found this on youtube.  If you've never seen this highway, and you want a real rush, watch this video  I just think it is amazing but doubt I'd have the courage to drive it in a storm, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

In Hawaii and here along the cliffs, have seen big waves wash up and over cars driving along.  Intense to say the least.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

this highway in parts has the water on both sides, which yeah, it would be intense either way, but this one frieked me bad, LOL!


----------



## happycanuk (Apr 10, 2014)

This is the Atlantic Highway on a good day.  Unfortunately, it was very calm when we drove over it last year in May.  I was hoping for something in between the video and this!  This is a picture of the bridge


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool video, and I bet that water's coooooold!!!


----------

